# Georgia, Alabama, Tennesee Area



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

I can't believe it, but hubby and I have managed a weekend away from children...not saying that I don't love my children, BUT we have very few times without them!

Now to find a place to go! That is where maybe someone can recomend somewhere...

Don't want to travel to far, we are in Georgia, so borderline AL, NC, TN - you know close by!









Hubby will want to do some Kayaking or Mountain Bike riding, and I am content with scrapbooking outside of the camper! We have done this last year and we enjoyed the Tsali trails, but was hoping that there may be other suggestions out there.

Please help!

Thanks so much - I usually have to check playgrounds and swimming pools, but this isn't the case this time!









Cindy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Fort Mountain has mountain bike trails (pedal biking, right?) and it's nice - near Chatsworth. Vogel is ALWAYS good = Blairsville, GA. Let's see, maybe TrackRock - private CG in Hiwassee / Blairsville. They have full hookups, a nice pond, and horseback riding. Just a few suggestions of our favs. Ifi you're up for a drive to TN, we loved Fall Creek Falls but be warned that their sites can be a little unlevel and the bathrooms are old (but I think they were renovating.

Carmen


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

Most definetely on the "pedal" riding. He enjoys it, and he goes out in the morning and we just kinda hang for the afternoon!

Thanks - I will definetely start "googling"!

Cindy


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with Fall Creek Falls in TN. Your husband sounds like the outdoorsy type. Not sure about all the activities, but there are trails-a-plenty, waterfalls, and a large lake suitable for fishing, paddle boating, etc. My husband and I went last July and spend 3 days (weather was crazy unpredictable then) but we loved it. I want to go back. The nature of if all was great, but the campground was nothing to write home about.

Other than there... we have been to Sloppy Floyd & Cloudland Canyon State Parks in GA and Guntersville State Park in AL.

Cloudland Canyon would be my second choice.

I am excited to see other posts on this topic because we live in Northeast AL and with gas prices rising - we will be staying close to home when we camp.

Hope this helps.

Mrs. BigA


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

We went to Lake Guntersville, but stayed at some resort that tried to sell us into it









I could not get over how BEAUTIFUL that lake is! We will definetely be going back, but will probably check out Little Mountain Marina Campground. It has the indoor pool and outdoor pool that my kids would thoroughly enjoy!

I wanted to let you know that my husband has "stolen" some ideas from your husband on the mods - so thanks for the ideas









Cindy


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

North GA mountains, Clayton Area. Awesome hiking trail, bike trails, Gigantic lake system, Streams & rivers for trout fishing ect.. Moccasin Creek, Black Rock Mountain & several other state parks in area, or for a real quiet setting check out Sleepy Hollow Campgrounds about 20 north of Helen.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Cindy B
There is no such thing as "stolen mods" on this forum. We share all...so be sure to share any cool ideas with my husband since his hunny-do is getting shorter (all-be-it) not finished.

Thanks!

P.S. My husband plays drums in Southern Gospel group. We have played at Mountain Lake Resorts. Nice Place (never camped there), but lots of older seasonal campers. And they really didn't appreciate his drums...(so stay very, very quiet and don't mention that you know us!!! )(Just Kidding)

Mrs. BigA


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Oak Mountain in Birmingham has some of the best mountain biking in this part of the SE. The campground isn't the best (needs to be updated and the sites aren't level) but would be ok. There is also a small lake he could do some kayaking in.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

The DW and I camped at RiverValley Campground in Cherokee North Carolina. We loved it because so many things were close by to include rafting, museums, Indian tourist attractions and best of all the natural beauty of the area.

Our camp site was right on a rushing river and listening to it flow while gazing at the camp fire made the trip.

http://www.mountainshops.com/rvc.html

As biker we enjoyed the biker museum in Maggie Valley as well.

Vicki & Tim


----------

